# Valiantdal's info



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

Can you guys give me all the info on the Valiantdale's line as you know if you read my other post updgraded and in that post i said my dog is related to the valiantdale's line so i want to know all the info i can about this line, 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The OFA website might be a good place to look.

http://www.offa.org


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

That site gave me a lot of info but got anymore place's i can look for more.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I remember their ads in Dog World in the 80's and early 90's. Don't remember a lot of specifics, though. Titled dogs in obedience ans some in SchH. Large dog, black/silvers? I can still see the photo they used in their one ad. 

Looky what I found and there is the photo.








http://www.valiantdale.com/


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

I wonder if they will let me use there pictures and add them to carmails pedigree









Hay i see some of the dogs on the site that i see in carmails pedigree like Valiantdale's boss vom icon, Valiantdale's panzer bear,and Valiantdale's hello dolly and you know what when you look in Valiantdale's panzer bear pedigree on his fathers side there is a Rin tin tin XXXVII







wow i didn't think carmail had a rin tin tin in her pedigree now that is cool.


----------



## greg dejanes (Aug 29, 2007)

Shepherd, I have all of these dogs you mentioned In the domestic part of my dogs lines. Boss did achieve Sch111 and was all black. 

I have posted pics of my dog Panzer on a recent post that shows his pedigree here and pics in the pictures section. I was glad to see that Valientdale's dogs were getting titled in working abilities when I looked into these dogs. Breeding for color only (black and black and silver scared me). 

I have read positive things about the kennel. I just can't remember were I read it though.

I read that dogs who use the Rin Tin Tin must be decended dircectly through the male line to him.

I would be interested to see your pedigree. Can you post it?


----------



## greg dejanes (Aug 29, 2007)

I made a mistake saying Boss had the Sch111. I believe it was his father who recieved the title. Sorry!


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

Here ya go carmails pedigree
Carmails pedigree 



Oh and boss icon he does have a sch3 and his father has one two.


----------



## greg dejanes (Aug 29, 2007)

Can you post some pics?


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## greg dejanes (Aug 29, 2007)

Looks like a good one!


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

I looked at your dog in the photo area and he looks just like carmail when she was 6 months old.


----------



## greg dejanes (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes! These pics are better. I really like her. Not an over angulated hock walker lol. Hows the temperment? Is she a barker?


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

She is shy around strangers but beside's that she has a great temperment, she has great drive loves to work with me and learns so quickly,She's not a barker but more of a groner she only barks when someone is at the door.

She take's after the valantdale line, She's large 85 pounds and 24.7 inch's tall and not over angulated.

Her father was a black and silver and her mother was a black and red so she ended up right between the two, And she may carry the white gene.


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if the valantdale kennel is still breeding dogs.


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

No ones answered my question about does anyone now if the valiantdale kennel is still breeding dogs, I've tryed contacting them by email but i got no reply.

And Greg do you have any more questions about my dog?


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

It appears that the website may not have been updated since 2002. Copyright is 2002, and on the females page there is reference to them being shown in 2002.
I don't know how you could find out current details, or if they are still breeding. Maybe email AKC and ask for contact details for that kennel if they are still valid? I am sure if we did that with our kennel club in NZ, and the kennel was still registered, the NZKC would provide us with contact info, but I am not sure if they same would apply with the AKC.
Good luck in your search anyway.

Anita
<the Kiwi>


----------

